

Ask HN: Are you rich or famous? How did it affect your ability to trust others? - throwaway1337

Have you become rich or famous? How did it affect the way people treated you? (most notably, potential dates/significant others)<p>It sounds like it could be a double-edged sword: not having close relationships, you invest yourself in your work, thus becoming rich and/or famous. Then, when rich and/or famous, people are more attracted to you. But, you suspect, for the wrong reasons.
======
ig1
It's one of the reasons why rich people often date other rich people. If
you're dating someone with the same level of wealth as you then the "wrong
reasons" become much less likely.

Also remember that you don't have to tell people how much money you have.
Assuming you're in the few million range, other than maybe a bigger house or
nicer car there's not a huge amount of lifestyle difference from someone
earning 150k/year so if you don't disclose how much money you have it's
probably not as obvious as you think.

Obviously if you're famous this is harder.

------
cperciva
I suppose I am famous in some circles. It hasn't had the effect you suggest;
but it has led people towards forming (not necessarily accurate) opinions
prior to meeting me.

Or to paraphrase something I've heard from several people in the past couple
of years: "You're not nearly as arrogant as I expected".

------
iuguy
I wouldn't say rich or famous, but in certain niches in niches I've been well
known.

I sometimes meet people at events (particularly in the UK) where people know
who I am before I've met them, this used to lead to embarrassing situations
where I'd try to work out if I'd met them before, but these days I'm used to
it.

I have some friends that are quite rich and it seems quite stressful, in terms
of the keeping up appearances aspect and social pressures, but a lot of that
is to do with the culture in that country. When they come over to the UK all
that evaporates and they can chill out with slobs like us :)

